# Crocs, love em or hate em



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

I just wanna say Crocs are the best utilitarian footwear money can buy. 
I have plain old Crocs for spring summer and fall, got me some fuzzy Crocs for the winter and it's absolutely wonderful. 
I hate wearing shoes and flip flops and sandals are for weirdos, so it's like the ultimate minimalist, utilitarian shoe. 
Who else has drank the Kool aid?

Oh and they float, so when I wear em fishing I'll never lose them


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2022)

Ghey


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 26, 2022)

I hear that they’re comfortable, but I haven’t given up on life quite yet, so I don’t own a pair.


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I hear that they’re comfortable, but I haven’t given up on life quite yet, so I don’t own a pair.


Wait, there are people who still have hope?


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 26, 2022)

People love them somehow, but I find them the 2nd ugliest footwear next to the vibram 5 finger running shoes the wacko barefoot runners wear. I'll NEVER own a pair.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 26, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> People love them somehow, but I find them the 2nd ugliest footwear next to the vibram 5 finger running shoes the wacko barefoot runners wear. I'll NEVER own a pair.


Even furries look down on people who wear Vibrams.

A grown-ass man wearing a fox costume will laugh at you for dressing like an idiot.


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> People love them somehow, but I find them the 2nd ugliest footwear next to the vibram 5 finger running shoes the wacko barefoot runners wear. I'll NEVER own a pair.


Don't you dare compare Crocs to those abominations. 
For me once I slipped a pair on, the aesthetic of them no longer mattered.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 26, 2022)

Crocs are what they give you to wear on jail for your shower shoes...


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Crocs are what they give you to wear on jail for your shower shoes...


Was I was in they were these awful rubber slide style flip flops that smelled like diesel


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 26, 2022)

I recall Tevas & Birckenstock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Feb 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> Was I was in they were these awful rubber slide style flip flops that smelled like diesel


Damn, cheap ass facility.


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I recall Tevas & Birckenstock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My wife wears her Birks 24/7, I have yet to pull the trigger on a pair for myself. 

Maybe we're just weirdos...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I hear that they’re comfortable, but I haven’t given up on life quite yet, so I don’t own a pair.





Send0 said:


> Crocs are what they give you to wear on jail for your shower shoes...






Fuck all yall
Crocs are my shit.
What other shoes have 2 wheel AND 4x4 option
None
Camo crocs because I'm classy as fuck and I dont care


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 18880
> 
> 
> Fuck all yall
> ...


At least you have good taste in trucks.


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 18880
> 
> 
> Fuck all yall
> ...


Ayyyyyyyy


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> At least you have good taste in trucks.



I actually hate it TBH
Its comfortable as fuck tho, like driving a luxury car.
I preffer my old piece of shit trucks

But my business partners were getting so angry, I'd show up to meetings and massive sited in a shit box, wearing camo crocs.

So they stole my shit box and gave me a Nissan Titan, Midnight edition...
Not gonna lie, looks good

But doesnt FEEL like a truck




iGone said:


> Ayyyyyyyy



Crox brothers!!!!!


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Crox brothers!!!!!


My warm weather Crocs are hunter orange 😂


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> My warm weather Crocs are hunter orange 😂



My camos are fleece lined
They're actually warm as fuck
I catch shit for wearing them in government sites
I havnt given up enough on my.life to buy safety crocs, that's a line I cant cross.

My summer crocs are unlined
Beige
Going HARD on the "Fuck you, I dont care" look


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> My camos are fleece lined
> They're actually warm as fuck
> I catch shit for wearing them in government sites
> I havnt given up enough on my.life to buy safety crocs, that's a line I cant cross.
> ...


I like you hahaha
Yeah these fleece camo ones are insanely warm. I'm a shorts while shoveling snow guy anyways, and these keep my feet plenty warm


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I actually hate it TBH
> Its comfortable as fuck tho, like driving a luxury car.
> I preffer my old piece of shit trucks
> 
> ...


My favourite truck ever is still my hunter green F350 diesel. It was a beast.

Had a tidy tank in the back. I’d be doing 140 down the highway and look down like “oh fuck” without realizing how fast I was going. Fucking thing was a tank.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 26, 2022)

My wife likes crocs. I make fun of her. 
I generally wear doc martins, vans,converse, or house shoes. I used to wear crocs working in boh in clubs,bars, or restaurants. 
Not a fan of crocs, Birkenstocks, ughs, or cowboy boots.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My favourite truck ever is still my hunter green F350 diesel. It was a beast.
> 
> Had a tidy tank in the back. I’d be doing 140 down the highway and look down like “oh fuck” without realizing how fast I was going. Fucking thing was a tank.


 lol nice
My personal favorite vehicle (I still have it, parked at @Human_Backhoe farm for ten years lmao... I'm a piece of shit)
Is a 1994 Chevy Cheyenne 1 tonne, 8 foot box, ultra crew cab.. fucking bench seats folded into a queen size bed
Fucking OG magenta interior
Thing was a bitch to park downtown toronto
and it sounded like a rocket ship take off at 40kph


RiR0 said:


> My wife likes crocs. I make fun of her.
> I generally wear doc martins, vans,converse, or house shoes. I used to wear crocs working in boh in clubs,bars, or restaurants.
> Not a fan of crocs, Birkenstocks, ughs, or cowboy boots.



Converse all stars for DL and squats
That's my jam


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol nice
> My personal favorite vehicle (I still have it, parked at @Human_Backhoe farm for ten years lmao... I'm a piece of shit)
> Is a 1994 Chevy Cheyenne 1 tonne, 8 foot box, ultra crew cab.. fucking bench seats folded into a queen size bed
> Fucking OG magenta interior
> ...


Yessir. They’re also cheap abs last forever.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 26, 2022)

I will admit, I have 2 pair. 1 for the house and 1 for the rv. They are ugly but comfortable when you have tile floors. When camping, they are convenient when the dog needs to go in the middle of the night.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 26, 2022)

People who wear crocks are the same people who leave the house in sweat pants! Possibly also jerk off with Cheeto dust. 


I can't believe no one has brought up sperrys. 


Blacked out Chuck Taylor's for deads squats and the range. 

Other than that work boots.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol nice
> My personal favorite vehicle (I still have it, parked at @Human_Backhoe farm for ten years lmao... I'm a piece of shit)
> Is a 1994 Chevy Cheyenne 1 tonne, 8 foot box, ultra crew cab.. fucking bench seats folded into a queen size bed
> Fucking OG magenta interior
> ...



Thing was a fucking beast!  At least the 1500hd will live again this summer.  Nothing better for high gas prices than a 6.0


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> People who wear crocks are the same people who leave the house in sweat pants! Possibly also jerk off with Cheeto dust.
> 
> 
> I can't believe no one has brought up sperrys


Because surprisingly I don't think anyone here is enough of a cunt to wear them 😂

Also, I wear my sweats if I'm just running out to the store. I don't give a fuck about keeping up appearances just to go get milk lmao


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Crocs are what they give you to wear on jail for your shower shoes...


Or flip flops. Sexy orange


----------



## snake (Feb 26, 2022)

Nope, NO FUUKIN WAY! Lazy fat person's footwear as far as I'm concerned. My young men have them and if we are going out, they are told to put some fuukin' shoes, you look like a railroad bum. 

What's more fuuked up in my head is what people pay for them; Fat and now stupid. Must be hard for them struggling with spending $50 on Crocs and having to give up 2 meals at McDonalds.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 26, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> People who wear crocks are the same people who leave the house in sweat pants! Possibly also jerk off with Cheeto dust.


Hey don't knock the cheeto dust until you have tried it!
Leaving the house in sweat pants and crocks= SAVAGE!


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 26, 2022)

snake said:


> Nope, NO FUUKIN WAY! Lazy fat person's footwear as far as I'm concerned. My young men have them and if we are going out, they are told to put some fuukin' shoes, you look like a railroad bum.
> 
> What's more fuuked up in my head is what people pay for them; Fat and now stupid. Must be hard for them struggling with spending $50 on Crocs and having to give up 2 meals at McDonalds.


Whoa, whoa...Harsh. If you shop around,  you can get 2 pair for $50! Seriously, they shouldn't be worn around other people, but they serve a purpose on hard floors. Kinda like a dirty sock and porn for a 14 year old doing some exploring.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm a 15 wide, they have a few 15's, but they don't fit me well.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 18880
> 
> 
> Fuck all yall
> ...



Nice toes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 26, 2022)

Hated them, thought they were the most ugliest things on earth. Despised them and the people who wore them with a passion. Someone gave me a pair for Christmas and I havent taken them off since. They are just too dam comfortable.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 26, 2022)

snake said:


> Nope, NO FUUKIN WAY! Lazy fat person's footwear as far as I'm concerned. My young men have them and if we are going out, they are told to put some fuukin' shoes, you look like a railroad bum.
> 
> What's more fuuked up in my head is what people pay for them; Fat and now stupid. Must be hard for them struggling with spending $50 on Crocs and having to give up 2 meals at McDonalds.



At least you raise them right

However, they are great driving shoes after my feet have bee  In stiff work boots for 12 hours straight


Rapture666 said:


> Hated them, thought they were the most ugliest things on earth. Despised them and the people who wore them with a passion. Someone gave me a pair for Christmas and I havent taken them off since. They are just too dam comfortable.



Not gonna lie
You had me in the first half


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> At least you raise them right
> 
> However, they are great driving shoes after my feet have bee  In stiff work boots for 12 hours straight
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapture666 (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> At least you raise them right
> 
> However, they are great driving shoes after my feet have bee  In stiff work boots for 12 hours straight
> 
> ...


Exactly after being in work books all day, they are perfect to slip into, sometimes I dont even switch to my sneakers when I hit the gym right after work.


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 26, 2022)

Idk i've always liked High tops, have a few nike high tops that i've been wearing for years. You don't have to tie them once you got the laces set right so you just slip them on, they're comfy and look good too. Crocs just look like an abomination, I thought UGGs were ugly until crocs came along.


----------



## snake (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> At least you raise them right
> 
> However, they are great driving shoes after my feet have bee  In stiff work boots for 12 hours straight
> 
> ...


Ok, a hard working man gets a pass providing no one sees ya out in them.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 26, 2022)

K-Swiss is where it's at!


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 26, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Blacked out Chuck Taylor's for deads squats and the range.
> 
> Other than that work boots.





hard_gains said:


> Or flip flops. Sexy orange


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 18887


Those look nearly identical to my state issued shower shoes


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> Those look nearly identical to my state issued shower shoes



That's exactly what they are. Surprisingly comfy though. A lot of the state shower shoes are stiff and uncomfortable and these aren't. So I've kept them for taking out the trash or getting the mail and such. My wife liked them enough we ordered an identical pair in black for her off ebay since she didn't want the jail look lol.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 26, 2022)

I use Crocs. Kitchen shoe. Work great and I don't use the strap.
The usually last about 2 years and get flat if you will. Don't provide enough support after that, it just starts diminishing.
They cost about 40

I should just buy Birkenstock


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 26, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 18887



Blacked out chucks and ranch boots! Love it!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 26, 2022)

snake said:


> Ok, a hard working man gets a pass providing no one sees ya out in them.



Not gonna lie
I wear them family members places or working on for example my moms place with my brother

They are comfortable as fuck
Only time i REALLY wear them in public is for a power move
You should see the looks on the faces of self important pompous city officials when I walk in wearing my camo crocs
IMHO it's the ultimate disrespect


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 26, 2022)

For those special occasions


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> For those special occasions


Those must have been special order for gymrat69.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 26, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Those must have been special order for gymrat69.


Depends on how he/she identifies that day


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Depends on how he/she identifies that day



Is that what a “they” is considered? I see a lot of people with she/they or he/they/them-stupid bullshit. I just don’t understand how someone is both a she and they. I don’t know why, it drives me insane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Is that what a “they” is considered? I see a lot of people with she/they or he/they/them-stupid bullshit. I just don’t understand how someone is both a she and they. I don’t know why, it drives me insane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's for people who identify as non-binary typically. 
For instance they were born a woman, but maybe a male presenting lesbian who'd choose she/they. They're a woman but present themselves as something in the middle. 
The they/them is just an attempt to stay ambiguous


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Is that what a “they” is considered? I see a lot of people with she/they or he/they/them-stupid bullshit. I just don’t understand how someone is both a she and they. I don’t know why, it drives me insane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me either I’m not gonna play make believe with retards. You’re either a man or a woman.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> It's for people who identify as non-binary typically.
> For instance they were born a woman, but maybe a male presenting lesbian who'd choose she/they. They're a woman but present themselves as something in the middle.
> The they/them is just an attempt to stay ambiguous


My daughter at this moment is identifying as a monster stealing my chicken nuggets


----------



## Crom (Feb 27, 2022)

I squat in them. J/K.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> It's for people who identify as non-binary typically.
> For instance they were born a woman, but maybe a male presenting lesbian who'd choose she/they. They're a woman but present themselves as something in the middle.
> The they/them is just an attempt to stay ambiguous


It’s for dumbasses who think everyone is unique and special who ignore biology


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 27, 2022)

Gotta agree with CJ... gay.

I wear my Olukai.  That's what grown-ups wear.  Leave the crocs to the 8yos.


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s for dumbasses who think everyone is unique and special who ignore biology


I'm not even going to engage with you at this point.
It's completely free and effortless to just respect people as they are. It's takes no effort to just let people be them and let them move on down the road. It takes less effort to just not care then it does for you to respond with such a negative vigor.
This is precisely what I was addressing in my comments earlier.
You just sit here and have this massive ego where you're always where the information stops. Whether it's fact or opinion, what's in your head is the end all, be all.

I'm going to go ahead and block you for the sake of your incessant spouting off. Hope you do well in life pal.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm not even going to engage with you at this point.
> It's completely free and effortless to just respect people as they are. It's takes no effort to just let people be them and let them move on down the road. It takes less effort to just not care then it does for you to respond with such a negative vigor.
> This is precisely what I was addressing in my comments earlier.
> You just sit here and have this massive ego where you're always where the information stops. Whether it's fact or opinion, what's in your head is the end all, be all.
> ...


Here’s a fact there’s no actual hard evidence to support anything but male and female. 
There’s simply not.


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s a fact there’s no actual hard evidence to support anything but male and female.
> There’s simply not.


It's not about biological sex. Nobody is disputing that. 
Educate yourself. Or do you already know everything?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm not even going to engage with you at this point.
> It's completely free and effortless to just respect people as they are. It's takes no effort to just let people be them and let them move on down the road. It takes less effort to just not care then it does for you to respond with such a negative vigor.
> This is precisely what I was addressing in my comments earlier.
> You just sit here and have this massive ego where you're always where the information stops. Whether it's fact or opinion, what's in your head is the end all, be all.
> ...


I thought you ignored me? I think there’s just some weird sexual tension between us. If you want we can meet up and I’ll take you to the cheese cake factory for drinks


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I thought you ignored me? I think there’s just some weird sexual tension between us. If you want we can meet up and I’ll take you to the cheese cake factory for drinks


I like my men slim and feminine sorry.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I thought you ignored me? I think there’s just some weird sexual tension between us. If you want we can meet up and I’ll take you to the cheese cake factory for drinks





iGone said:


> I like my men slim and feminine sorry.


Fuck I’ll go.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I thought you ignored me? I think there’s just some weird sexual tension between us. If you want we can meet up and I’ll take you to the cheese cake factory for drinks





iGone said:


> I like my men slim and feminine sorry.


Both of you take off your pants and just fuck already 🤣


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Both of you take off your pants and just fuck already 🤣


I wasn't wearing pants to begin with.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> It's not about biological sex. Nobody is disputing that.
> Educate yourself. Or do you already know everything?


I know what I know. 
I know that psychiatry, psychology, and social sciences are all more or less pseudosciences. These are the only things that support 122000 genders. Theres no evidence to support multiple genders. It’s based on feelings. In fact it is the opposite of evidence based science. Even transgenderism hate or love it isn’t falsifiable. None of this is even supported by the very minimal amount of actual evidence. 
Now go educate yourself.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Both of you take off your pants and just fuck already 🤣


I keep trying but he muscle shamed me


----------



## Jonjon (Feb 27, 2022)

It’s no so much as I hate crocs… it’s the people I know who wear them


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I know what I know.
> I know that psychiatry, psychology, and social sciences are all more or less pseudosciences. These are the only things that support 122000 genders. Theres no evidence to support multiple genders. It’s based on feelings. In fact it is the opposite of evidence based science. Even transgenderism hate or love it isn’t falsifiable. None of this is even supported by the very minimal amount of actual evidence.
> Now go educate yourself.


But just the fact that you'll be so dismissive about the study of the human psyche, obviously an imperfect science while doesn't really have a tangible process yet doesn't discredit it's findings.
Because if you're telling me my PTSD of literally being sexually assaulted as a kid is a pseudoscience then damn. Maybe I should forget it all and sleep soundly at night.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> But just the fact that you'll be so dismissive about the study of the human psyche, obviously an imperfect science and doesn't really have a tangible process yet doesn't discredit it's findings.
> Because if you're telling me my PTSD of literally being sexually assaulted as a kid is a pseudoscience then damn. Maybe I should forget it all and sleep soundly at night.


No I’m not telling you that. There’s hard evidence to support ptsd. Actual effects on the brain.
There’s a huge difference in Neuro science and psychology and psychology.


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No I’m not telling you that. There’s hard evidence to support ptsd. Actual effects on the brain.
> There’s a huge difference in Neuro science and psychology and psychology.


Was there hard evidence of people's thoughts on gender and sexuality 200 years ago? No. Not at all. There was a time when PTSD wasn't a thing. We make changes as a society. Science advances, people advance, the mass population is educated. That's part of progress. 
But when people sit here and are deniers of new science that's the most Cro-Magnon shit I've ever heard.


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No I’m not telling you that. There’s hard evidence to support ptsd. Actual effects on the brain.
> There’s a huge difference in Neuro science and psychology and psychology.


I mean for ducks sake look at the different waves sexuality has gone in over the time of written history. Something that was explored and cherished at one time and place was absolutely shunned and for procreation only in another time and place.
Things change. People change. Time and space continues on whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> Was there hard evidence of people's thoughts on gender and sexuality 200 years ago? No. Not at all. There was a time when PTSD wasn't a thing. We make changes as a society. Science advances, people advance, the mass population is educated. That's part of progress.
> But when people sit here and are deniers of new science that's the most Cro-Magnon shit I've ever heard.


I’m not denying science. Multiple genders is not supported by any hard science. 
There’s no evidence to support it. 
When evidence changes I change my opinion. 
Youre the one who is denying science


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not denying science. Multiple genders is not supported by any hard science.
> There’s no evidence to support it.
> When evidence changes I change my opinion.
> Youre the one who is denying science


Please be a joke, pretty please tell me that post is satire. Lord have mercy you must see the irony in that.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> I mean for ducks sake look at the different waves sexuality has gone in over the time of written history. Something that was explored and cherished at one time and place was absolutely shunned and for procreation only in another time and place.
> Things change. People change. Time and space continues on whether you agree with it or not.


Really? They used to fuck young boys in Greece. Is this the argument you want to use?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> Please be a joke, pretty please tell me that post is satire.


You’re like a flat earther.


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Really? They used to fuck young boys in Greece. Is this the argument you want to use?


Nobody said anything about that. You just brought it up. Are you projecting a bit?


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re like a flat earther.


There is undeniable proof the earth is a sphere. That's also nowhere near the discussion we're having.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> Nobody said anything about that. You just brought it up. Are you projecting a bit?


You don’t even understand your own argument


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You don’t even understand your own argument


You said psychology is a pseudoscience.
Then you said that it's not, using my PTSD as a reference saying it has years of research.
To which I rebuked, gender and sexuality is in it's infancy for research.
To which you said that you're not denying science, but there isn't research to prove it.
So let's revisit my point on PTSD specifically, where we can agree the research on gender, self identity, etc etc is in it's infancy of research in comparison to PTSD.
Therefore if you're denying it, solely because it's in it's infancy then you are the one with the redundant argument.

My entire point is just because you don't understand it or necessarily like it doesn't mean that it isn't a subject that is being researched and has reached some level of consensus within the psych community.

So please elaborate on how I'm denying science. Without bringing biological sex into this, or the fact that it doesn't have decades of research.
I'll be waiting.

Grammar edits.


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2022)

I forgot that this was a thread about ugly shoes.  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> I forgot that this was a thread about ugly shoes.  🤣🤣🤣


My daughter is more argumentative and head strong than I am


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> You said psychology is a pseudoscience.
> Then you said that it's not, using my PTSD as a reference saying it has years of research.
> To which I rebuked, gender and sexuality is in it's infancy for research.
> To which you said that you're not denying science, but there isn't research to prove it.
> ...


Ptsd is proven by neuro science. It’s effects can be seen when they look at peoples brains functions.
There is NO empirical evidence to support made up genders or whatever the fuck someone feels like today. 
The psych community is not a community of scientists. Their research does not follow the scientific method. In fact most mental disorders aren’t even medical diagnosis they’re a simply a collection of subjective symptoms. This is pseudoscience


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 27, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 18887


Those look like jail or prison sandals lol


----------



## Crom (Feb 27, 2022)

This thread got spicy. Look at those crocs LMAO!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Crom said:


> This thread got spicy. Look at those crocs LMAO!
> View attachment 18917


He looks like someone mugged him for his shoes, and he put on whatever he could find in the dumpster, and now is lost/confused and trying to figure out how life led him to this situation 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 27, 2022)

Chef/Kitchen | shop online at BIRKENSTOCK
					

BIRKENSTOCK Chef/Kitchen in all colors and sizes ✓ Buy directly from the manufacturer online ✓ All fashion trends from Birkenstock




					www.birkenstock.com


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 27, 2022)

John Xina

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/dankmemes/comments/pkcxck



Crom said:


> This thread got spicy. Look at those crocs LMAO!
> View attachment 18917


----------

